# Inverted X-Bows



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Anyone have or use the inverted crossbows that seem to be gaining in popularity? I am looking to purchase my first crossbow and I have to say they intrigue me. Seem pretty powerful (and pricey) and nicely compact.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I think they were introduced last year or one before. I know one person that has one, he was looking forward to using it. I look at it and would not be confident that if the cables broke I would get smacked in the face. Are they not made by Horton, who the guy that started Ten Point used to work for? Maybe they were looking for something really off the wall to turn the idea for x-bows around, and they did.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I checked them out a few months ago. I shot the new Fury from Horton, it is very fast but I didnt like the way it felt in my hands, Also didnt like the price tag, Ended up getting the new Horton Bone Collector


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Just something to keep in mind if you ever forget your cocking rope in the truck and just so happen to miss that big buck and he stands there I'm pretty sure you can't manually cock the reverse kinds but I'm not 100% just my 2cents


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

the barnett is supposed to be the preffered one now with the carbon fiber front end.more balanced


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Pricy, noisy, heavy was my first three thoughts when I shot a few last year. And they are next to impossible to cock by hand.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I've been reading more negative reviews than positive. I've decided to go with a Ten Point. Seems to be a lot less hassle. Thanks guys.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Good choice on the ten point. I have one my self and it is awesome. And the customer service is the best. I had my quiver attachment crack and break after 4 seasons of a lot if use. I sent them a email about it and they automatically sent me a new one free of charge. These are great products and I am sure you will be very pleased. Best of luck. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

